# حسابات خزان و مواسير غاز البترول المسال lpg - calculation



## mohamed mech (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الاعزاء
حسابات سعة خزان lpg و حساب اقطار مواسير شبكة الغاز 
هذا ما سوف نتعرف عليه اليوم
فى الملف المرفق و بمنتهى السهولة كل ما علينا هو ادخال اعداد المخارج كلا حسب مكان تركيبه
و ذلك فى الخانات الصفراء
فنحصل على سعة الخزان و اقطار المواسير كالتالى​ 
فى صفحة lpg pipe size calculators
بعد رسم شبكة المواسير و توزيع المخارج فى المطابخ و المعامل و خلافه كل ما علينا هو ادخال 
عدد المخارج الذى تغدية ماسورة معينة للحصول على قطرها
مثال 
مخرج واحد لمطبخ رئيسى عدد 1
سوف يعطى البرنامج قطر الماسورة فى الاسفل 0.75 بوصة
و هاكذا حتى يتم تحديد اقطار كامل الشبكة​ 
اما بالنسبة لصفحة liquefied petroleum tank calculations
كالسابق نقوم بإدخال عدد المخارج فى كامل المبنى او المشروع
و سوف نحصل على سعة الخزان المطلوب لمدة 45 يوم طبقاً للكود الخليجى
و يمكن زيادة المدة خاصتا فى المبانى الصغيرة حسب وجهة نظر المصمم و المالك​ 
و بالتوفيق للجميع
و نسال الله ان يبارك لنا فى اخى عبد العاطى بدرى صاحب فكرة انشاء هذا الموضوع​


----------



## mohamed mech (20 مايو 2010)

و حتى يكتمل الموضوع و تحصل الفائدة
مرفق بعض مخططات المشاريع و الصور و التفاصيل
كذلك مرفق بعض الكتب عن وقود الديزل و الغاز الطبيعى

تنويه
ارجو عدم استخدام ملفات الاكسيل الموجودة فى الرابط ادناه لانها غير نهائية 
و يتم اسخدام ملف الاكسيل الموجود فى المشاركة السابقة فقط
للحصول على النتائج الدقيقة

43 ميجابايت

http://www.4shared.com/file/4P1nIwCK/LPG_and_other_fuel.html


----------



## جسر الأمل (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك المميز


----------



## aati badri (20 مايو 2010)

جسر الأمل قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك المميز


 
هو مميز بعقل ياجسر


----------



## aati badri (20 مايو 2010)

تشكر ياهندسة
ما نسيت وناوي من الصباح انزل كتالوجات
عن الاجزاء ولكن اليوم كله اجتماعات في اجتماعات


----------



## الدكة (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... رائع كعادتك يابش مهندس


----------



## المهندس صباح (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مميز بحق شكراً لجهودكم


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

كتالوجات فقط
أما من أراد العلم فعليه ب م م م


لائحة الأمن والسلامة لإستعمال ال lpg
أو غاز الطبخ أو غاز البترول المذاب أو liquified petroliam gas


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

كتالوجات


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

3333333333


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

444444444444


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

4444444444


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

555555555555


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

م محمد سلام
حسب علمي هناك تشابه كبير بين
الغاز الطبيعي والغاز المسال
بمعنى كل ما يصلح لهذا يصلح لذاك
من برامج وقطع واجهزة قياس ومواسير واقطار وخلافه(وخلافه المجننا بيها في المشاريع )


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

6666666666666


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

77777777777


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

8888888


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

999999999999


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

10101010


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

11
11
11


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

12
12
12


----------



## mohamed mech (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يل هندسة
الموضوع كده بقه دسم​


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يل هندسة
> 
> 
> الموضوع كده بقه دسم​


 

وإنت شفت حاجة لسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟????????


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

13
13
13


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

15
15
15


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

14
14


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

موقع شركة الغاز والتصنيع الاهلية السعودية غازكو
*شركة الغاز والتصنيع الأهلية*


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

إحدى الشركات المصرية للغاز الطبيعي
http://www.egas.com.eg/home.aspx


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

16
16


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

17
17


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

18
18


----------



## ahmadmechanical (22 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايديكم يا شباب


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

ahmadmechanical قال:


> تسلم ايديكم يا شباب


 
تسلم ياهندسة
الأكبر أنت والا محمد والا توأم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

19
19


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

20


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

21


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

22


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

23


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

24


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

25


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

كفاية يا طماع
جعت وفترت ونفسي انقطع:83:


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

ahmadmechanical قال:


> تسلم ايديكم يا شباب


 

ahmadmechanical

mohamed mech 

جايبلي أخوك
ماشي


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (22 مايو 2010)

مشكورين على هذا التحالف العلمى الرائع الممزوج بالحب وخفة الظل


----------



## mohamed mech (22 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> كفاية يا طماع
> جعت وفترت ونفسي انقطع:83:


 
اللهم اطعمه من خيرك فى الدنيا و الاخرة
اللهم قوه و اعنه على طاعتك 
اللهم بارك له فى عمره و متعه به
اللهم اصلح له دنياه و اخرته
اللهم ارزقه من فضلك
اللهم اسعده
يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم امين​


----------



## mohamed mech (22 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ahmadmechanical
> 
> mohamed mech
> 
> ...


 
أعمل ايه قلت الحق نفسى قبل متأخد المنتدى لحسابك
قولنا نراضيك و تبقه مشرف مرضيتش
شكلك ناوى تبقى المالك​


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> اللهم اطعمه من خيرك فى الدنيا و الاخرة
> اللهم قوه و اعنه على طاعتك
> اللهم بارك له فى عمره و متعه به
> اللهم اصلح له دنياه و اخرته
> ...


 
محمد سلام 
عشان خاطر الدعوة القوية دي 
انتظر هدية نهاية الاسبوع
كتاب ثمين وسمين جدا
وفي الموضوع 
ومكون من جزئين vol.1&vol.2
عن الغاز الطبيعي والغاز المسال


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

26


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

27


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

28


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

موقع جميل جمال
ملوش مثال


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

http://www.lomic.com/?_kk=5efdaad1-d02a-4fa6-b426-30eb1c7d555f&_kt=1120475601


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

من الكود البريطاني


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

من الكود البريطاني


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

من الكود البريطاني


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

الكود البريطاني


----------



## appess (23 مايو 2010)

تعجز الكلمات عن شكركم وبارك الله فيكم يامن علمتمونا معنى العطاء


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الكود البريطاني


 

بارك الله فيك
و فى الكود البريطانى
و ربنا يعنهم على حل مشكلة شركة بى بى
و يعرفو يسدو بير البترول اللى بهدل خليج المكسيكو قرب يوصل المغرب


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> و فى الكود البريطانى
> و ربنا يعنهم على حل مشكلة شركة بى بى
> و يعرفو يسدو بير البترول اللى بهدل خليج المكسيكو قرب يوصل المغرب


  يوصل المغرب

دا في ناس وصلت الجزائر وانت الصادق


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

عارفك عاوز تقول آخر الأسبوع جاء وفين الهدية
جاري الرفع


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

appess قال:


> تعجز الكلمات عن شكركم وبارك الله فيكم يامن علمتمونا معنى العطاء


 بوركت يا أخا العرب


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> عارفك عاوز تقول آخر الأسبوع جاء وفين الهدية
> جاري الرفع


 
الهدية الحقيقة هى ان جعلك الله معنا فى هذا الملتقى

انت الهديه​


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> الهدية الحقيقة هى ان جعلك الله معنا فى هذا الملتقى​
> 
> انت الهديه​


 محمد
أنا دموعي قريبة
لا تبكيني


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/_ubsMGNj/Standard_Handbook_Petroleum_Na.html

الهدية
تاني ما تنوم بدري نهاية الاسبوع


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

تسلم الايادى
وعدت فأوفيت بارك الله فيك 
و رحمك و ابويك و اهل بيتك و ادخلكم الجنه اجمعين 
اللهم اغفر له و اجعله شفيعا لاهله
اللهم فرج عنه فى الدنيا و الاخرة
اللهم البسه الحلل و اسكنه الظلل
و اسقه من الكوثر من يد نبيك
اللهم اغنه عمن سواك​ 
اللهم ارزقه عملا صالحا تدخله به الجنة​ 
جزاك الله خيراً
جزاك الله خيراً
جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

شنو يا شاب ما قلت باي باي ومشيت نمت
وقلنا نعمل لك مفاجاة
اها الجزء التانيhttp://www.2shared.com/file/IQsm3e2n/Standard_Handbook_Petroleum_Na.html


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> تسلم الايادى
> 
> وعدت فأوفيت بارك الله فيك
> و رحمك و ابويك و اهل بيتك و ادخلكم الجنه اجمعين
> ...


 
جمعا يارب وميز محمد في الجنة برضو
مع محمد وصحبه


----------



## mechanic power (22 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## تامر النجار (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة 

ولى سؤال هل يعتبر المختبر الرئيسى مخرج واحد دون اعتبار كم مخرج فرعى داخل المختبر بمعنى لو عندى مختبر رئيسى بداخله عدد 5 شعلة فى هذه الحالة يعتبر مختبر رئيسى واحد عند ادخال البيانات بالبرنامج ام يعتبر 5 مختبر رئيسى 



السؤال التانى لو عندى تصميم معمارى لمختبر وغير معلوم كم يكون عدد الشعلات ولم يتم عمل فرش معمارى للمختبر فى هذة الحالة كيف يتم ادخال البيانات فى البرنامج نكتب بجوار مختبر رئيسى مثلا رقم 1 ام افترض


----------



## 2006ahmedmy (21 يونيو 2011)

هل هناك كود مصرى لتصميم شبكات الغاز المسال lpg ( غاز الأنبوبة )
وكيفية تصميم البطاريات الخاصة بإسطوانات غاز الأنبوبة lpg


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## ahmadkhaled (23 نوفمبر 2011)

Relly thanks for every things


----------



## ياسر حسن (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
يا ريت يا هندسة لو موجود كيفية تصميم محطة خزانات الوقود ومواصفاتها الفنية وامواع المبخرات وطريقة عملها


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا تسلم ايدك


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (16 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتم ياجماعة كنت عايز المرجع الذي تم عمل منة المعادلات لحساب الاقطار للمواسير لغاز البترول المسال وكذلك معدلات الخزان ؟ هام جدا 
وشكرا


----------



## العرمابي (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكورون جدا على المجهود الرائع.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.
عندي سؤال: هل هناك كود (بريطاني او امريكي) في هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## mohamed mech (4 فبراير 2012)

aati badri قال:


> من الكود البريطاني


 


العرمابي قال:


> مشكورون جدا على المجهود الرائع.
> وجزاكم الله خيرا.
> عندي سؤال: هل هناك كود (بريطاني او امريكي) في هذا الموضوع؟


 
راجع المشاركة 53 الى 56


----------



## العرمابي (5 فبراير 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> راجع المشاركة 53 الى 56


 
الشكر اجزله اخ محمد.
انا ايضا وجدت شرح مبسط لشبكات LPG-LNG علي الرابط ادناه (مساهمة بسيطة مني في الموضوع):

http://www.arca53.dsl.pipex.com/index_files/gas1.htm


----------



## egystorm (7 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة دى وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## GO_ANAN (19 فبراير 2012)

*شبكات ال sng بالسعودية*


synthetic natural gas 

اريد معلومات عنه ان امكن لأن الموضوع عن الغاز المسال فقط lpg
طريقة حساب الاقطار

اشكركم على الموضوع المتكامل 

ويبدو ان عمالقة المنتدى هم المشاركون في هذا الموضوع الغني بالمراجع 

شكرا جزيلا 

م/عنان القاضي - الرياض


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (19 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا استاذ محمد .... مجهودك رائع *


----------



## علاء المشني (20 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (14 أبريل 2012)

برجاء تسمية العناصر الموجودة في معادلة حساب lpg tank


----------



## osos180 (7 يونيو 2012)

الله يبارك فيك على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## ghadanasr (25 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للافادة وبرجاء مساعدتى فى شرح الصمامات التى يتم الحاقها بالخزان واذا كان لديك كتالوجات لخزانات سعة 4500 جالون


----------



## ghadanasr (25 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للإفادة وبرجاء مساعدتى بشرح ما هى الصمامات التى يتم إلحاقها بالخزان
واذا عندك كتالوجات لخزان سعة 4500 جالون


----------



## aati badri (25 فبراير 2013)

http://www.gasco.com.sa/upload/Magazines/AR.pdf

شروط تركيب خزانات الغاز بالمملكة


----------



## aati badri (25 فبراير 2013)

ghadanasr قال:


> شكرا للافادة وبرجاء مساعدتى فى شرح الصمامات التى يتم الحاقها بالخزان واذا كان لديك كتالوجات لخزانات سعة 4500 جالون



شركة الغاز والتصنيع الأهلية


----------



## amr fathy (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mechanic power (26 فبراير 2013)

زاك الله خيرا"


----------



## haithamslem (26 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## Bashir Altilaib (22 مايو 2013)

جزااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## amged mechanic (18 يونيو 2014)

*جزاكم الله الف خير ... بس لو سمحتم عايز اعرف المعادلات البحسب بيها سعة الخزان واقطارالمواسير *


----------



## egyptian_king80 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

يمكن تكون مشاركتى متأخرة لكن بجد الف شكر على المجهود الجميل داه


----------



## eng_MAHMOOD ALMAKT (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eyadinuae (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا .. هل لكم اعادة رفع الملفات في اول صفحة من هذه المشاركة لانها لاتعمل ؟ وشكرا لكم


----------



## tarigfageery (8 أكتوبر 2014)

كل سنه وانت طيب باشمهندس MohamedMech . بعيد عن الموضوع وانا اسف لو امكن امدادى ب LEED V4 Reference Guide (BD+C . اريد ان اضيف باننى متابع لكل مشاركاتك العلميه القيمه فى المنتدى واكرر عشمى فى الاستجابه


----------



## eng.tamermosa (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## احمد عبودي طاهر (4 مايو 2015)

ممنون


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (6 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 يونيو 2015)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (9 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## prey eagle (5 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## prey eagle (14 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## prey eagle (14 أكتوبر 2015)

mohamed mech قال:


> و حتى يكتمل الموضوع و تحصل الفائدة
> مرفق بعض مخططات المشاريع و الصور و التفاصيل
> كذلك مرفق بعض الكتب عن وقود الديزل و الغاز الطبيعى
> 
> ...



هذا الرابط لا يعمل أخ محمد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (11 نوفمبر 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## nehal fouad hassan (16 يناير 2016)

Nfpa 54' nfpa 58


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ عاطي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## corolla (24 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## mahm00ud (20 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم .. يا شباب حد عنده معلومه عن الاحتياطات المضافه على ماسوره حديد مجلفن تحت الارض لنقل غاز مسال ؟؟ لان بدور عليها مش لاقيها فى الاكواد او حتى شغل قديم.. ( ياريت الكلام يكون من كود )

شكرا


----------



## mahm00ud (22 أغسطس 2016)

????????????????


----------



## mahm00ud (27 أغسطس 2016)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ... هل من مجيب :]


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (30 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## yousefegyp (30 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله فيك .​
​


----------



## MAA_KHIRY (22 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (30 مارس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 أبريل 2019)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## myousry (24 يونيو 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لوسمحت يا هندسة ممكن اللينك تانى


----------



## ياسر العزي (26 أكتوبر 2019)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## elnazeer71 (28 يوليو 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## f_abady (17 مايو 2022)

اللينكات مش شغاله ممكن حد يرفع الملفات تانى


----------

